# General > AquaTalk >  Live Giant Squid capture on camera

## Fei Miao

For the first time in history, a live giant squid is capture on camera by 2 japanese scientists...Awesome!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/4288772.stm

----------


## Fei Miao

There are now evidences that deep sea trawling are destroying many marine lives, amongst, these magnificent creatures.  :Sad:

----------


## budak

wonder how many sotong ball you can make from it... or how big a sorong ball...

----------


## budak

ya.... trawling is terribly wasteful and unsustainable... me now avoiding seafood... not just shark fin....

----------


## Fei Miao

> wonder how many sotong ball you can make from it... or how big a sorong ball...


Probably SUPER TOUGH, chew until jaws drop  :Grin:  , I wonder if its tore tentacle will grow back  :Huh?:

----------


## gregorsamsa

dont think sotong ball...
think what a big plate of tako sashimi it can make  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## FishFan

Read in the papers that its torn tentacle would not grow back. Ouch...  :Sad:

----------


## budak

here's a recipe for giant squid calamari: http://pharyngula.org/index/weblog/c...a_giant_squid/

----------


## Fei Miao

> here's a recipe for giant squid calamari: http://pharyngula.org/index/weblog/c...a_giant_squid/


Giant calamri rings! Big enough to wear it round the neck/ waist  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Fei Miao

Some updates; from one of the researchers that giant squids taste horrible  :Opps:  taste like floor cleaner full of ammmonia... yucks  :Shocked:  The ammonia is suppose to help them to float  :Razz:  ....so you can forget about eating one of these critters

----------


## lukeskwr

> Some updates; from one of the researchers that giant squids taste horrible  taste like floor cleaner full of ammmonia... yucks  The ammonia is suppose to help them to float  ....so you can forget about eating one of these critters



err...the japs will find a way to make eatable, not to worry...ha ah  :Roll Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## lukeskwr

these giant squids live down below in the dark. their natural predators are the sperm whales which will travel down thousands of metres to hunt them. these monster squids have beaks which gives a good bite......amazing animals!!!

----------


## gregorsamsa

actually just a random thought.

i think most of us here do know that not only trawler activities threaten underwater marine life, but the military technology thats been in use for some time.

some of these SONAR from submarines (which we will never know) are allegedly the cause for the beaching of whales dolphin etc.

is there any thing we can do? just a thought...

----------

